# Visitenkarten



## Crowley (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo WoW-Fans, 

wir bieten euch ab sofort die Möglichkeit automatisch generierte Visitenkarten zu benutzen. Dabei handelt es sich um kleine Grafiken, auf die euer Charakter-Name, die Gilde, euer Level und eure Berufe automtisch eingetragen werden. Natürlich müsst ihr BLASC installiert haben und in unserer Datenbank auftauchen damit die Visitenkarten funktionieren.

Die entsprechenden Links für die Karten findet ihr dann auf der Visitenkartenseite eures Profils, wie z.B. hier: http://www.buffed.de/?c=1&tab=4


----------



## Nyana (7. Februar 2005)

Klasse Arbeit Krauli  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (7. Februar 2005)

Sehr schön gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grafiken sind auch nett ausgewählt... Subba ^^ Kann das Release ja endlich kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Honorius IV (7. Februar 2005)

Nyana schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Arbeit Krauli
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Genial, Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeno (7. Februar 2005)

Super Crowley. Super Neil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (7. Februar 2005)

Honorius schrieb:
			
		

> Genial, Danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hab ich ganz vergessen, die Lobpreisungen für die schönen Hintergrundgrafiken gebühren natürlich unserer Künstlerkuh Neil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyana (7. Februar 2005)

muuh.


----------



## Cheraa (7. Februar 2005)

WoW, die sehen ja echt genial aus.

Grosses Danke und wirklich super Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## plisken (8. Februar 2005)

Klasse Arbeit, Crowley und Neil =)


----------



## Tass (8. Februar 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


megageil




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shun (9. Februar 2005)

super arbeit neil du kampfkuh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vllt. gibts ja in zukunft noch mehr verschiedene bilder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamu Spellcraft (10. Februar 2005)

Super Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 An Motiven würde ich mir aber noch die aktuelleren Wappen wünschen. Die Bilder gibt hier. Runter scrollen bis "The Blizz", dann noch etwas und bevor die Schwarz-Weiß-Bilder bei WarCraft anfangen, sind sie da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asgir (10. Februar 2005)

Irgendwie war es ja klar, dass auf euch Verlass ist, wenns um Statistiken/Visitenkarten usw. geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Daumen hoch !


----------



## Neil (10. Februar 2005)

Hamu schrieb:
			
		

> Super Arbeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es wird sicher noch neue zusätzliche Motive geben, allerdings dauert das aufgrund des historischen Ereignisses morgen noch ne Weile ^^


----------



## Kilroy (13. Februar 2005)

Wie gebe ich den den Servernamen für Khaz´goroth ein?
Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, liegt das an dem ´?


----------



## Honorius IV (13. Februar 2005)

Kilroy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gebe ich den den Servernamen für Khaz´goroth ein?
> Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, liegt das an dem ´?
> [post="80196"][/post]​



Bei mir aktualisiert sich die Visitenkarte nur, wenn ich das Motiv ändere...
Irgendeine Lösung?


----------



## Arunos (13. Februar 2005)

Kilroy schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gebe ich den den Servernamen für Khaz´goroth ein?
> Bei mir funktioniert das nicht, liegt das an dem ´?
> [post="80196"][/post]​



Ich spiele auf dem Server Mal´Ganis und bei mir geht es auch nicht :sad: 
es wäre cool wenn ihr mal danach gucken könntet weil ich denke das es an dem ´ liegt


----------



## trohar (14. Februar 2005)

bei mir gehts auch irgendwie nicht...spiele auf Kargath. (Name: Lao)
da zeigt er immer an, dass charackterinformationen nicht gefunden werden konnten...

aber ansonsten sehen se echt nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: ach ok...hab überlesen, dass ich blasc installiert haben muss   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wird wohl daran gelegen haben^^


----------



## Crowley (15. Februar 2005)

Arunos schrieb:
			
		

> Ich spiele auf dem Server Mal´Ganis und bei mir geht es auch nicht :sad:
> es wäre cool wenn ihr mal danach gucken könntet weil ich denke das es an dem ´ liegt
> [post="80241"][/post]​


Ja, daran lags. Danke für den Hinweis. Das sollte jetzt behoben sein.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nicht böse sein, wenn wir zur Zeit nicht so schnell zu Stelle sind, wenns Probleme gint. Ihr könnt euch ja sicher denken woran das liegt. ;-)


----------



## Trinate (15. Februar 2005)

bei mir geht das net ... habs installiert usw ... aber 

"beim parsen ist möglicherweise ein fehler aufgetreten usw ..."

was soll ich da tun?

danke


----------



## Kilroy (15. Februar 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, daran lags. Danke für den Hinweis. Das sollte jetzt behoben sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei mir geht das immer noch nicht... was genau soll ich für Khaz´goroth jetzt eingeben in der Visitenkarte?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (15. Februar 2005)

sehr schön!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber mit xFire miniprofilen wird sich das wohl nicht "kombinieren" lassen damit man nur eine Grafik hat wo die jetztigen Daten drin sind + Online/Offline + WoW Spielzeit?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:
Achja, Mehr Motive wären toll! z.b. auch Untote (Hexenmeister) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rowellan (15. Februar 2005)

Erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für die Karten, sehen klasse aus!

Ich hab nur leider zwei Probleme:
1. Mir gehts ähnlich wie einem Vorposter, die Sig datet nur up, wenn ich das Motiv ändere
2. Ich hab Probs mit dem Autoupdate, er findet zwar neuere Versionen, wirft dann aber beim Update ne Fehlermeldung raus


----------



## Nebelschleicher (15. Februar 2005)

Kilroy schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht das immer noch nicht... was genau soll ich für Khaz´goroth jetzt eingeben in der Visitenkarte?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du musst Khaz%B4goroth verwenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Einfach das ´ "übersetzen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Nebel


----------



## Shazzar (15. Februar 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht böse sein, wenn wir zur Zeit nicht so schnell zu Stelle sind, wenns Probleme gint. Ihr könnt euch ja sicher denken woran das liegt. ;-)



Muaha, ich denke in diesem Fall können wir ausnahmsweise mal drüber hinwegsehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Honorius IV (15. Februar 2005)

Honorius schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir aktualisiert sich die Visitenkarte nur, wenn ich das Motiv ändere...
> Irgendeine Lösung?
> [post="80201"][/post]​




Woran kann das liegen, das haben seltsamerweise alle bei uns???


----------



## Crowley (15. Februar 2005)

Honorius schrieb:
			
		

> Woran kann das liegen, das haben seltsamerweise alle bei uns???
> [post="80424"][/post]​


Das Problem liegt vermutlich am Browsercache, bzw. an den Einstellungen der Visitenkarten, wie lange diese im Chache verbleiben dürfen. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal mit Shift-F5 die seite neu laden, da sollten alle Grafiken unter umgehung des Caches neu geladen werden. Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, damit die Grafiken nicht so lange gecachet werden, so das Änderungen jetzt schneller sichtbar werden sollten.


----------



## Gardi (15. Februar 2005)

bis auf die sache, das das prog dauernd sagt es sei eine neue version zum download bereit, dann aber die gleiche herunterläd wie die, die ich schon habe, klappt es mit den visitenkarten gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...boaa..ne menge kommas^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Gardi


----------



## Regnor (15. Februar 2005)

Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem liegt vermutlich am Browsercache, bzw. an den Einstellungen der Visitenkarten, wie lange diese im Chache verbleiben dürfen. Im Zweifelsfall einfach mal mit Shift-F5 die seite neu laden, da sollten alle Grafiken unter umgehung des Caches neu geladen werden. Außerdem hab ich noch ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, damit die Grafiken nicht so lange gecachet werden, so das Änderungen jetzt schneller sichtbar werden sollten.
> [post="80442"][/post]​



welche version hast du??


----------



## Gardi (15. Februar 2005)

ich hatte version *.. 51 und da war wohl dieses prob... aber ich hab mir von eurer homepage nochmal das aktuelle gesaugt.. nun gehts erstmal... mal scheuen... bis das nächste update kommt...


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (16. Februar 2005)

Gardi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte version *.. 51 und da war wohl dieses prob... aber ich hab mir von eurer homepage nochmal das aktuelle gesaugt.. nun gehts erstmal... mal scheuen... bis das nächste update kommt...
> [post="80488"][/post]​



hatte das selbe prob, hab einfach BLASC gelöscht und von der Seite neu runtergeladen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khallas (16. Februar 2005)

Prima Ding das,

BLASC funzt auch prima, meine Frage wäre allerdings noch, kann BLASC die Gilderänge auslesen? Und wenn ja, könntet ihr das vllt integrieren (auch für die Sigs)? Naja wenn ihr mal Zeit habt, was denke ich in nächster Zeit wohl kaum der Fall sein wird, hehe.

Danke,

Khallas, Ancient Prophecy-Bossmob, Aegwynn[PvP|EU]

EDIT: ich sehe gerade der Kann es auslesen *g*. OK, bleibt trotzdem die Frage ob man den Gildenrang anzeigen lassen kann in dem Signaturgenerator und ob der Name des Toons zentriert über den Gildennamen gesetzt werden kann. (<--- Feature request, wenn ihr mal Lust/Zeit habt).

p.s.: Meine Manieren *g* Vielen Dank für BLASC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (18. Februar 2005)

Wißt Ihr was ne tolle sache wäre?
wenn man als Bildnummer 0 angibt und dann je nach Rasse/Klasse/Beruf das passende Bild kommt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neil (19. Februar 2005)

Bl4ckSh33p schrieb:
			
		

> Wißt Ihr was ne tolle sache wäre?
> wenn man als Bildnummer 0 angibt und dann je nach Rasse/Klasse/Beruf das passende Bild kommt!
> 
> 
> ...



Jo klar wär das toll... Aber rechne Dir einmal aus wieviele Kombinationen da möglich werden. Ich könnte mit meinem Chef über einen Monat unbezahlten Urlaub reden und Du würdest mir in dieser Zeit das Gehalt zahlen, ist das ok?


----------



## Kriegsfuerst (20. Februar 2005)

Huhu, was mache ich falsch?

hab das hier eingetippt aber es kommt nur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## haSeL1 (20. Februar 2005)

Bei mir ist dsa Problem das ich ein " â " im namen hab :/


----------



## Meru (20. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Erstmal ich finde die Visitenkarten echt toll. Hatte damals zu meiner Lex Vitae Zeit auf Logres auch immer eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jezt habe ich allerdings das Problem das sich Blasc bei mir wohl zu viele Daten hochschickt. Ich benutze Gathering in WoW dsa heisst alle Pflanzen die ich sammle tragen sich automatisch ein. Wenn ich das Spiel beende sind alle Einträge weg und auch sämtliche Cosmos einstellungen sind wieder auf standard.
Würde mich freuen wenn jemand wüsste woran ds liegen könnte und wie ich das verhindern kann.


----------



## Nebelschleicher (20. Februar 2005)

Meru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Erstmal ich finde die Visitenkarten echt toll. Hatte damals zu meiner Lex Vitae Zeit auf Logres auch immer eine
> 
> ...


Hmm das selbe Problem hatte ich mit CustomTooltip (extra Thread hierzu vorhanden)... Evtl. also doch ein Profiler bezogenes Problem? *grübel*


----------



## CoYoT3 (23. Februar 2005)

was muss ich bei Madmortem eingeben ? 

Funzelt bei mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (23. Februar 2005)

CoYoT3 schrieb:
			
		

> was muss ich bei Madmortem eingeben ?
> 
> Funzelt bei mir nicht
> 
> ...



Hallo, kann es sein das du BLASC nicht installiert hast? Weil dein Char "NovaStorm" auch nicht im Herold ist.


----------



## CoYoT3 (24. Februar 2005)

ah jetzt gehts , aber wie bekomm ich angezeigt das ich kräuterkunde und alchemist bin ? O.o


----------



## B3N (24. Februar 2005)

CoYoT3 schrieb:
			
		

> ah jetzt gehts , aber wie bekomm ich angezeigt das ich kräuterkunde und alchemist bin ? O.o
> [post="81305"][/post]​




Indem du in der Konfiguration von BLASC einstelltst das auch deine Skills übertragen werden sollen.


----------



## Bl4ckSh33p (24. Februar 2005)

Neil schrieb:
			
		

> Jo klar wär das toll... Aber rechne Dir einmal aus wieviele Kombinationen da möglich werden. Ich könnte mit meinem Chef über einen Monat unbezahlten Urlaub reden und Du würdest mir in dieser Zeit das Gehalt zahlen, ist das ok?
> [post="80855"][/post]​



um die bilder zu machen oder den code der sie ausgibt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasVinci (24. Februar 2005)

Ich hab nen Problem mit den Umlauten (Mein Charname ist Kniffelkönig)

weder http://black-legion.info/cards/Mannoroth/K...k&oumlnig-4.jpg
noch http://black-legion.info/cards/Mannoroth/Kniffelkönig-4.jpg
funktionieren bei mir


----------



## Regnor (24. Februar 2005)

dasVinci schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab nen Problem mit den Umlauten (Mein Charname ist Kniffelkönig)
> 
> weder http://black-legion.info/cards/Mannoroth/K...k&oumlnig-4.jpg
> noch http://black-legion.info/cards/Mannoroth/Kniffelkönig-4.jpg
> ...



versuchs damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://black-legion.info/cards/Mannoroth/K...elk%F6nig-4.jpg

FireFox setzt das das ö übrigens automatisch um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (24. Februar 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dasVinci (24. Februar 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> versuchs damit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke,
wie wärs eigentlich, wenn man im Herold direkt die Signatur per Link erfährt? Also ne Liste welche Sigs man machen kann mit bereits vorgefertigter Adresse?


----------



## B3N (24. Februar 2005)

dasVinci schrieb:
			
		

> Danke,
> wie wärs eigentlich, wenn man im Herold direkt die Signatur per Link erfährt? Also ne Liste welche Sigs man machen kann mit bereits vorgefertigter Adresse?
> [post="81351"][/post]​




Kommt noch - lasst euch überraschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palmo (24. Februar 2005)

hm... hab wohl das gleiche problem mit dem ´  allerdings bei meinem charnamen

Mein trollschlächter heißt Zulgardá  und ich weiß nicht mit was ich das á ersetzen soll oder wo ich da nachsehn soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (24. Februar 2005)

Palmo schrieb:
			
		

> hm... hab wohl das gleiche problem mit dem ´  allerdings bei meinem charnamen
> 
> Mein trollschlächter heißt Zulgardá  und ich weiß nicht mit was ich das á ersetzen soll oder wo ich da nachsehn soll
> 
> ...



Da du nicht gesagt hast auf welchem Server du spielst kann ich es nicht testen, aber versuch es mal hiermit:

http://black-legion.info/cards/DEINSERVER/Zulgard%E1-4.jpg


----------



## Palmo (24. Februar 2005)

jap funktioniert  danke für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Psychoorc (25. Februar 2005)

so will auch ma schaun obs bei mir funkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT:
hea?
ich habs doch installiert @ BLASC

EDIT2: endlich funktionerts.
goiles banna!
sauba gemacht.


----------



## Lzoril (26. Februar 2005)

Wollte mal kurz anfragen ob es schon neue Grafiken gibt.
Greetz,
Lzoril.


----------



## B3N (26. Februar 2005)

Lzoril schrieb:
			
		

> Wollte mal kurz anfragen ob es schon neue Grafiken gibt.
> Greetz,
> Lzoril.
> [post="81571"][/post]​




Nein, derzeit nocht nicht - wir arbeiten im Moment an der neuen Version von BLASC und unserer Wissensdatenbank. Es werden aber im Laufe der Zeit noch mehr Motive zur Verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Tharek (26. Februar 2005)

das is fein wollt ich eigentlich auch noch fragen!
endlich braucht man dank euch keine signatursätze
sich auszudenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gg i thank u so mutch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiter soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Tharek


----------



## Fox Hino (3. März 2005)

hmm habe alles nach anleitung gemacht, jedoch zeigt der mir nur an, "CharaInfos nicht gefunden"

Nutze den Netscape 7.1....

http://black-legion.info/cards/Zuluhed/Chiyoko-3.jpg


----------



## Regnor (3. März 2005)

Fox schrieb:
			
		

> hmm habe alles nach anleitung gemacht, jedoch zeigt der mir nur an, "CharaInfos nicht gefunden"
> 
> Nutze den Netscape 7.1....
> 
> ...



hallo, dein name taucht auch nicht im Herold auf. Hast du BLASC auf deinem Rechner installiert?


----------



## Fox Hino (3. März 2005)

ja, habe Blasc installed, dann auch WoW gestartet und beendet....


----------



## Regnor (3. März 2005)

Fox schrieb:
			
		

> ja, habe Blasc installed, dann auch WoW gestartet und beendet....
> [post="82054"][/post]​



Hast du dir diesen Thread schonmal durchgelesen
http://www.rpg24.net/board/index.php?showtopic=6559

dadurch werden zur Zeit die meißten Probleme verursacht.
Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck an der neuen Version die dieses Problem und 
andere kleine Fehler behebt. Veröffentlichung dieser Version ist noch in dieser Woche.


----------



## Fox Hino (3. März 2005)

so, habe ich mal geändert und werde es in der nächsten h mal checken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
juhu es fuppt ^^

THX Leutz ^^


----------



## Flim Flam (3. März 2005)

So versuche ich es auch mal.

Das Programm stürzt aber immer beim auslesen der Daten ab. Und es gibt eine Windows Erorrmeldung.


----------



## Nyana (3. März 2005)

Nach Client - Update und/oder UI Update am besten Blasc nochmal drüberinstallieren, da es sein kann, daß die Interface-Revision nicht passt. Im Moment wäre es die 4216 um sicher zu gehen, benutzt bitte »WoWToc« nach irgendwelchen Updates, das klappt ab Version 1.3.1 sehr gut.


----------



## Amonethir (7. März 2005)

Hallo Zusammen,
erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einen geiles Tool und Danke das ihr euch die Mühe macht, so guten Supoort zu liefern. Wenn er dauert wissen wir ja warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun mal zu einen Problem:
Einer aus unserer Gilde hat auch das gleiche Problem mit dem ´ Zeichen.
Ihr Name ist Aimeénoir, man findet sie auch in der Datenbank und ist das hier:

http://black-legion.info/cards/Zirkel%des%...Aime%noir-2.jpg

so richtig angelegt ?
Denn so funktioniert es leider nicht bei uns, sie kann die Visitenkarten auch nicht sehen.

Das hier ist ihr Char: »Aimeénoir«

BLASC installation ist natürlich da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

Amonethir schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Zusammen,
> erstmal Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu so einen geiles Tool und Danke das ihr euch die Mühe macht, so guten Supoort zu liefern. Wenn er dauert wissen wir ja warum
> 
> 
> ...



In der Detailansicht der Chars, findet du beim namen einen Link (Visitenkarten), da kommt dann folgendes dabei raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.black-legion.info/cards.php?ser...ame=Aime%E9noir




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amonethir (7. März 2005)

Nun ja soweit war ich auch schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn Ich die Grafik jetzt verlinken möchte kommt immer einmal Char Informationen nicht gefunden und das Bild zeigt er auch nicht an.
Versuche das in ein Wbb2 Forum von uns zu verlinken und dann kommt leider nichts.

#Edit
Aimeénoir selber kann die Bilder nicht in der Visitenkarte sehen und auch hier im FOrum nicht, da steht für sie immer CharInfo nicht gefunden.
Als zusatzinfo sie benutzt den IE 6 Explorer.


----------



## B3N (7. März 2005)

Amonethir schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja soweit war ich auch schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Verwende mal diese URL im IE


```
http://black-legion.info/cards/Zirkel%20des%20Cenarius/Aime%E9noir-5.jpg
```


----------



## Crowley (7. März 2005)

Ich habe die Visitenkartenseite im Herold jetzt so geändert, dass richtig kodierte URLs angegeben werden


----------



## Amonethir (7. März 2005)

Ich soll euch ein Herzliches Danke Schön von ihr ausrichten, endlich klappt es auch bei ihr.

DANKE SCHÖN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clerik (7. März 2005)

sehr schön gemacht
aber ich habe ne frage.
das schwarz im hintergrund stört doch arg. könntet ihr das vielleicht auf transparent setzen ? wenn das nicht zu viele umstände macht.
weil jedesmal bei lev upd as jpg ne zu beareiten isviel arbeit
thx im vorraus wenns klar geht
ansonsten trotdzem danke
mfg Clerik

PS:
wie binde ich das jpg als image im norm html code ein. wenn ich das nämlich normal mit img mach kommt das [ X ] und es wird nix angezeigt. weis das einer zufällig?


----------



## Coldy (8. März 2005)

Hi Ho!

Ich kann meine Visitenkarten nicht aufrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Char: Flejard
Server: Mal'Ganis

Wird wohl daran liegen, dass ich auf dem Server Mal'Ganis bin, und der JavaScript aufruf damit nicht klarkommt. Aber auch wenn ich den Link dann manuell aufrufe, kommen die Bilder nicht, sondern für die Bilder kommt der Fehler 404.

Gruß
Coldy

Sonst aber echt eine super Sache mit den Statistiken und Clanübersichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (8. März 2005)

Coldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ho!
> 
> Ich kann meine Visitenkarten nicht aufrufen
> 
> ...



Hallo Coldy
Hast du BLASC auf deinem Rechner installiert?


----------



## Coldy (8. März 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Coldy
> Hast du BLASC auf deinem Rechner installiert?
> [post="82586"][/post]​


Hi Regnor,

ja hab ich, der Char an sich steht ja auch in der DB. Kann ihn ja aufrufen. Zwar ohne items, aber dass kann auch an den Settings liegen. Muss ich noch mal schauen. Nur die Visitenkarten laufen nicht, der Link funktioniert gar nicht, da das ' des Servernamens in der JavaScript-Anweisung als String Seperator angesehen wird. Aber auch das kopieren des Links in den Browser funzt nicht so richtig.

Es scheint auch die Itemanzeige bei dem Server Mal'Ganis generell nicht zu funktionieren bei keinem Char auf dem Server. Das scheint alles mit dem ' im Servernamen zusammen zu hängen. Warum hab ich mir ausgerechnet den Server ausgesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Danke schonmal
Coldy


----------



## Elvistk (8. März 2005)

Huhu, feine Sache das, eine Frage: Server Kil`Jaeden, wie gibt man das richtig ein das er die Cards auch anzeigt pls? Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hubutz (8. März 2005)

Ich hab auch ne dumme Frage, und zwar werden bei mir leider die Berufe nicht angezeigt und irgendwie hat er gestern bei der Aktualisierung auch recht viel gelöscht (obwohl es immer noch auf alles hochladen steht), jemand ne Idee wieso?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vale (10. März 2005)

Huhu

bei mir kommt auch der Fehler *Charakterinfo nicht gefunden*


```
http://black-legion.info/cards/Kill%B4Jaeden/Vale-2.jpg
```

Stimmt der Code an sich?

Server: Kill'Jaeden
Char: Vale


Mfg Vale


----------



## Regnor (10. März 2005)

Kil'Jaeden
wird nur mit einem l geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach das l weg und dann funzt es so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Reg



			
				Vale schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu
> 
> bei mir kommt auch der Fehler *Charakterinfo nicht gefunden*
> 
> ...


----------



## Vale (11. März 2005)

Wenn nur jede Antwort so einfach zu stellen wäre....

Ich danke dir!



Vale


----------



## Dravos (13. März 2005)

Grüsse

Wollte eben auch eine Signatur erstellen, leider kommt bei mir auch die Fehlermeldung "Charakterinfos nicht gefunden" oder so ähnlich. Server ist Blackmoore, Grimgorim ist mein Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine schnelle Hilfe wäre ich Euch dankbar.


Baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafi (13. März 2005)

Hallo!
Bei mir funktioniert die Visitenkarte leider auch nicht.

Ich gebe das hier ein: http://black-legion.info/cards/Kaz%b4goroth/Fafi-4.jpg
Und bekomme das hier: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe BLASC installiert und man findet mich auch im herold...


----------



## Drakonen (14. März 2005)

Bei mir geht es irgendwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So habe ich das eingegeben http://black-legion.info/cards/Kil%B4Jaeden/Drakonen-3.jpg

Kann mir einer helfen?



//EDIT:Sorry geht doch,aber hab es erst gesehen als ich den post abgeschickt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS:Geile idee mit der sig *gg*


----------



## anabolic (16. März 2005)

Hab auch das Problem das meine Berufe nicht angezeigt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal wie oft ich ein uns auslogge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (16. März 2005)

Servus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welche Übertragungseinstellungen hast du gemacht?



			
				anabolic schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch das Problem das meine Berufe nicht angezeigt werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## anabolic (17. März 2005)

muß ich zuhause mal kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin im moment leider auf arbeit


----------



## generalad (17. März 2005)

Besteht die Möglichkeit, die Visitenkarten auch auf Englisch anzubieten?

Bitte nicht hauen, falls das schonmal jemand gefragt hat.


----------



## B3N (17. März 2005)

generalad schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht die Möglichkeit, die Visitenkarten auch auf Englisch anzubieten?
> 
> Bitte nicht hauen, falls das schonmal jemand gefragt hat.
> [post="83673"][/post]​




Generell besteht die Möglichkeit natürlich, allerdings ist das bisher nicht geplant.


----------



## Merced (18. März 2005)

test

bei mir is die sig irgendwie zerstört? ka sieht sehr merkwürdig aus


----------



## Tharek (18. März 2005)

das kommt durch nen bug von blasc das wenn du dich 2mal hintereinander schnell ein/ausloggst werden die daten doppelt gespeichert was man dann auch an den visitenkarten zu sehen ist

Greetz Tharek


----------



## Milbert (17. April 2005)

Hallo,



			
				Crowley schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo WoW-Fans,
> 
> wir bieten euch ab sofort die Möglichkeit automatisch generierte Visitenkarten zu benutzen.



die Visitenkarten sind ansich eine feine Sache - allerdings würd ich mir auch eine etwas kompaktere Version wünschen, vorallem wenn man mehrere Charakter in seiner Sig aufführen will. Auch sind manche Foren in der Höhe auf 80 oder 100 Pixel beschränkt - da is man dann mit den 120 Pixeln der bisherigen Visitenkarten aufgeschmissen...

Gruß Milbert


----------



## saiphiriel (18. April 2005)

Ich spiele auf dem Server "die silberne Hand". was genau muss ich dann in der url der visitenkarte eingeben?


----------



## Hancoque (18. April 2005)

Schau doch wie es die anderen hier in ihren Signaturen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ersetze die Leerzeichen im Servernamen einfach durch Tiefstriche (_).


----------



## saiphiriel (18. April 2005)

Hab ich schon, aber keinen von der silbernen hand gefunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich versuche es ja mit 
die_silberne_hand, 
Die_silberne_Hand, 
die_silberne_Hand, 
Die_Silberne_Hand 
und alle Variationen ohne Tiefstriche, aber nichts funktioniert.


----------



## Hancoque (18. April 2005)

Also bei mir funktioniert es. Ich spiele ja selbst auf der silbernen Hand.

Kannst du mal deinen Charnamen sagen? Dann kann ich mal testen, ob es damit funktioniert. "Saiphiriel" existiert übrigens nicht in der Datenbank, falls das auch der Charname sein sollte.


----------



## Elaurion Laurelin (19. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin neu hier und einer vom Anorandir orden.

www.Anorandir.de

Ich wuerde gerne wissen wie ich so eine Visitenkarte in meine Signatur kriege.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die sind wirklich total super ! 

Könntet ihr mir das kurz erklären  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (20. April 2005)

@Elaurion Laurelin

Wenn du dir BLASC (www.blasc.de) installiert hast, erscheint deine Spielfigur bei uns im Herold, dort findest du dann auch den Link zu deinen Visitenkarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elaurion Laurelin (20. April 2005)

hallo habe installiert und alles zum herold geschickt aber ich bin nicht in der liste eingetragen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vieleicht dauert es etwas bis ich drin bin ?


----------



## Elaurion Laurelin (20. April 2005)

Bin drin DANKÖÖÖÖ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin warscheinlich sehr ungeduldig   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## saiphiriel (20. April 2005)

Ok, jetzt klappt es (hab BLASC nochmal installiert).
Aber ich wollte nicht, dass man mein Inventar sieht, hab also bei benutzerdefiniert nur Fähigkeiten/ Attribute + Grundeinstellung angeklickt. Im Herold erscheint aber trotzdem noch mein gesamtes Inventar. Wie kann ich das verhindern?


----------



## B3N (20. April 2005)

saiphiriel schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt klappt es (hab BLASC nochmal installiert).
> Aber ich wollte nicht, dass man mein Inventar sieht, hab also bei benutzerdefiniert nur Fähigkeiten/ Attribute + Grundeinstellung angeklickt. Im Herold erscheint aber trotzdem noch mein gesamtes Inventar. Wie kann ich das verhindern?
> [post="86887"][/post]​




Einstellen das kein Inventar angezeigt wird, einloggen, ausloggen (BLASC gleicht ab) dann warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wüsti (27. April 2005)

hallo 
habe ein problem mit der sig von meinem 2. char  der heist wüstoran 
es wird immer angezeigt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



img]http://black-legion.info/cards/Zirkel%20des%20Cenarius/Wüstoran-4.jpg[/img]
gebe ich ein nun habe ich gelsen  das es am ü liegt was soll ich anstelle des ü eingeben ?
oder ist es ein gans anderes problem ?


----------



## wüsti (28. April 2005)

weiss das keiner oder will das keiner wissen ??


----------



## Regnor (29. April 2005)

wüsti schrieb:
			
		

> weiss das keiner oder will das keiner wissen ??
> [post="87722"][/post]​



http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...%fcstoran-4.jpg

führt zu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wüsti (29. April 2005)

OOHHH Super danke dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

genau was ich wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggurath (29. April 2005)

Hi,
ich würde gerne meine eigenen Banner machen / Bzw. Sigs...
Kann mir wer ein Programm dafür entfehlen oder womit macht ihr das??

Danke schonmal für eure antworten

Mfg


----------



## anxxous (11. Mai 2005)

Hab mir heute mal Blasc installiert. Echt ein schickes Tool!

Jedoch hab ich ein Probleme mit den Visitenkarten, ich hab folgendes probiert:

http://black-legion.info/cards/Guldan/Anxxous-5.jpg
http://black-legion.info/cards/Gul'dan/Anxxous-5.jpg

Ich bekomme nur ein Bild indem steht das die Charakterinformationen nicht gefunden werden können, ich tauche aber im Herold auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo liegt der Fehler?


----------



## Dargosch (11. Mai 2005)

Hatte mal Blasc vor längerer Zeit drauf damals war ich level 38 mit meiner Kriegerin jetzt hab ich mir mal gestern abend Blasc neu drauf gemacht und ich geb den Link ein und werde wieder level 38 obwohl ich schon 60 bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich erbitte hilfe abgleichen tut Blasc aber nich aktuallisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (11. Mai 2005)

@anxxous: http://black-legion.info/cards/Gul%B4dan/Anxxous-5.jpg sollte funktionieren.

@Dargosh: Schwer zu sagen. Warst du zwischenzeitlich im Spiel und wurde beim Starten im Chat angezeigt, dass BLASC geladen wurde?


----------



## Dargosch (11. Mai 2005)

Bin zwar grad auf der Arbeit aber ich weis das er jedesmal schreibt Blasc Profiler loaded oder so also denk ich mal der macht das  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Hmmm wie lang brauch er den ca um die daten zum updaten ? Bzw ja war drin und er hat auch gemeint er gleicht die daten ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargosch (12. Mai 2005)

Ok nachdem ich jetzt glaub 200 versuche hatte um es in den herald rein zu beckommen hat es geklapt ich danke für die Mühe und hilfe von euch macht weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## elio (12. Mai 2005)

Hat Windows xp BLASC insatalliert? also schon von anfang an weil bei meinem freund gehts der hat auch xp aber bei steht immer das "Charkterinformationen nicht gefunden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und weis nicht was ich falsch gemacht habe (geht bei keinem von meinen Chars)
spiele auf  Madmortem/allianz Char heißt: Kitsom (pala lvl 22 im mom)


----------



## Igna (13. Mai 2005)

So, ich gehör auch zu denen, die es nicht hacken, vom Herold erkannt zu werden.

BLASC läuft einwandfrei, DAtenabgleich funzt (zumindest sagt er nix gegenteiliges) und WoW hab ich auch an- und ausgemacht.

Mein Char is Igna auf Khaz'goroth uund eingetragen hab ich folgendes:

http://black-legion.info/cards/Khaz%B4goroth/Igna-4.jpg

Kommt eben diese Charakterinfo nicht gefunden-Meldung. Wenn ich den Herold anmach findet der Igna auch nicht, genausowenig wie die Sonz-of-Wu, dafür findet er unnter I einen 30er MEnschenmagier ziemlich oft^^

Soll keiner sagen, ich hätt mir keine Mühe gegeben. Kann mir wer helfen?


----------



## Neil (13. Mai 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also unter dem link von Dir finde ich eine Level 43 Kriegerin "Igna" - passt doch oder nicht?


----------



## Igna (13. Mai 2005)

Jetzt funzts auch bei mir - Hammer! Vielen herzlichen Dank, wenn ich mal auf eurem Server vorbeischau dan gibts natürlich ein Zwergenbier aus einem Zwergenschädel^^


----------



## steven (16. Mai 2005)

Hi,

wie lange dauert es, bis man sich in der DB findet??

Habe BLASC installiert, WOW gestartet, kurz einen Char eingelogged, und wieder ausgelogged! BLASC hat dann 500 neue Daten übertragen!

Aber ich finde mich nicht??!! Was mache ich falsch??


----------



## Regnor (17. Mai 2005)

steven schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wie lange dauert es, bis man sich in der DB findet??
> 
> ...




moin, das kann so maximalst 20 minuten dauern... im normalfall jedoch nicht mehr als 10


----------



## Tharek (17. Mai 2005)

sagt mal neil hat da ne hübsche sig die aussieht wie eine für blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt mal könntet ihr die evtl für alle freistellen oder würde das jetzt zusehr ablenken von datenbank und so? 

Greetz Tharek


----------



## steven (17. Mai 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> moin, das kann so maximalst 20 minuten dauern... im normalfall jedoch nicht mehr als 10
> [post="89362"][/post]​



Jepp, das war es, nach 20min ging es, danke!


----------



## Niemand (31. Mai 2005)

Leider habe auch ich das Problem, das mein Char immer wieder als Neueintrag in der DB aufzufinden ist.

d.h. für die Visitenkarte, das dort noch immer keine Gilde & das aktuelle Lvl nicht angezeigt wird ... seltsamerweise stimmen die Berufsränge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

schon komisch

hoffe mir kann da jemand weiterhelfen

THX 

Niemand
Aman´Thul


PS: gerade mußte ich feststellen, das ich laut der Herold - Anzeige mit Lvl 24 bei der Gilde "Blut des Paktes" gewesen sein soll ... was definitiv nicht stimmt, da ich schon immer bei Enrage war

seltsam seltsam


----------



## V!rtus (30. Juni 2005)

weshalb zeigts bei mir die gilde net an?


----------



## Elmono (1. Juli 2005)

Bei mir wurde die Gilde auch kurz nicht angezeigt, mittlerweile aber komischerweise doch, ohne dass ich was geändert hätte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (1. Juli 2005)

ihr hattet mal gesagt ihr denkt über die kartenänderung bezüglich:

Geißel und
Verlassenen 

nach, da des erste ja mehr für die geißel, als für die verlassenen spricht...
die frage is:
fügt ihr sylvanas banner nun noch mit ein, wird das der geißel ersetzt, oda wie?
will nur nich dass das untergeht, da ich sofort wechseln würde, und die/der ein/e oder andere bestimmt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (1. Juli 2005)

Ja, das neue Muster wird noch eingebaut, denke ich werd dieses Wochenende noch dazukommen.


----------



## Rookie (2. Juli 2005)

jippi, thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
allein schon das ne antwort kam lässt hoffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## waYne (3. Juli 2005)

hi,

wie funktioniert das genau ?

zuerst lädt man sich blasc runter und installiert es, und dann ?


----------



## V!rtus (3. Juli 2005)

Wies funktioniert kannste »-->Hier<--«  nachlsesen


----------



## Zoé (4. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal herzlichen Dank für BLASC, dem wirklich tollen Tool! Soweit hat bisher alles bei mir ganz gut geklappt, zumindest erscheine ich richtig in der Datenbank. Allerdings habe ich große Probleme mit meiner Visitenkarte, da keine Charakterinfos vorhanden sind.

Meine Frage daher: Liegt das an dem Sonderzeichen in meinem Namen? Wenn ja, wie ersetze ich es richtig? Oder liegt es an etwas anderem wie z.B. IE?

Wenn dieses Problem schon irgendwo im Forum gelöst wurde, dann Asche über mein Haupt fürs Spamming :-).

Ich hoffe auf schnelle Hilfe und danke schonmal dafür!


----------



## Thalion (4. Juli 2005)

Wenn Du dir deinen Charakter anzeigen lässt, gibts da nen Link namens "Viitenkarten". Dort kannst Du die Links rauskopieren.

Der IE ist auch ZU DOOF. Also der korrekte Link lautet:

```
[img]http://black-legion.info/cards/Die%20Silberne%20Hand/Zo%e9-1.jpg[/img]
```


----------



## chaba (5. Juli 2005)

Hallo ich würde auch gerne so eine karte haben aber bekomme immer nur keine character info 

http://black-legion.planet-multiplayer.de/...hed/Chaba-5.jpg


da passiert aber leider nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zoé (5. Juli 2005)

Super, danke! Hat geklappt bei mir!


----------



## Sturmkrähe (24. Juli 2005)

supi


----------



## SpiderZ (9. August 2005)

hi, wann werden endlich neu varianten der Visitenkarte herauskommen?
hätte gern ne größere auswahl

Mfg. SpiderZ


----------



## Obelisk (21. August 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, kann es sein das du BLASC nicht installiert hast? Weil dein Char "NovaStorm" auch nicht im Herold ist.
> [post="81283"][/post]​


seht euch an was bei mir is

bei mir steht lvl 0 ich hab lvl 55 was is das bitte eine genaue erklärung was man machen muss pls


----------



## Armidamaru (30. August 2005)

echt geil die karte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur irgendwie funzt des net


----------



## Patrice (30. August 2005)

Auf Welchem Server Spielst den?


----------



## MrWilson (18. Oktober 2005)

Also bei mir taucht neuerdings folgende Fehlermeldung nach manuellem Uplaod auf:
	
	



```
Folgende Charaktere wurden erfolgreich eingetragen:
Warning: array_keys(): The first argument should be an array in /docroot/black-legion.info/include/update/wowdb.inc.php on line 159 Warning: Invalid argument supplied for foreach() in /docroot/black-legion.info/include/update/wowdb.inc.php on line 159 Williwilson
```
Kann da wer behilflich sein?


----------



## B3N (18. Oktober 2005)

MrWilson schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir taucht neuerdings folgende Fehlermeldung nach manuellem Uplaod auf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haben uns ja grad im IRC unterhalten...ich mach mich dran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Problem behoben.


----------



## MrWilson (18. Oktober 2005)

Schon gelößt, danke B3N 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dozar (12. November 2005)

Hi,

hab mittlerweile LVL 37 und auf der Karte steht schon ewig 32??
Ist das mit den neuen Karten die Tage behoben?

Danke
  Gruß Dozar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (12. November 2005)

Also auf deiner Karte steht 37, evt. solltest du mal deinen Cache leeren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (14. November 2005)

ich weiß, es dürfte euch langsam zum hals raushängen... aber wo sind die neuen kaaaarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (14. November 2005)

Ich weiss, wenn man auf etwas wartet kommt es einem ewig vor, doch ein wenig Geduld noch, die neuen Karten kommen bald! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kelzo (15. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss, wenn man auf etwas wartet kommt es einem ewig vor, doch ein wenig Geduld noch, die neuen Karten kommen bald!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Das sind doch alles leere Versprechungen *duck und weg* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (15. November 2005)

Kelzo schrieb:
			
		

> Das sind doch alles leere Versprechungen *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Hehe komm du lieber mal wieder in Mittag in die Stadt du fauler Sack  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mognahr (18. November 2005)

da ich jetz keine lust hab mir die ganzen 8 seiten durchzulesen....

kann es sein das die visitenkarten sich nicht aktuallisiern?
meine zeigt immernoch lvl 24 an bin mitlerweile mit diesem Char lvl 31 und im Herold steh ich auch mit lvl 31....


----------



## Regnor (18. November 2005)

Mognahr schrieb:
			
		

> da ich jetz keine lust hab mir die ganzen 8 seiten durchzulesen....
> 
> kann es sein das die visitenkarten sich nicht aktuallisiern?
> meine zeigt immernoch lvl 24 an bin mitlerweile mit diesem Char lvl 31 und im Herold steh ich auch mit lvl 31....
> [post="104090"][/post]​



einfach mal refreshen, ich seh bei dir ne astreine 31 stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (18. November 2005)

me too me too... 31
war da nichma was mit cache leeren?


----------



## Mognahr (19. November 2005)

thx...
das cache leeren hat geholfen...^^

auch wennns nur ne kleinigkeit war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (21. November 2005)

Wie kommt es das sich 1 char nicht aktualisiert ?

*letzte Aktualisierung: 2005-10-29 17:56 Uhr*

Obwohl ich noch andere chars habe die er auf den neuesten stand bringt,
nur den nicht ?


Mein gilde hat sich geändert, und der lvl vom char auch ( 6 lvl höher nun ).
Das ist der übeltäter, das sig pic unten.


----------



## B3N (21. November 2005)

Kannst du hier bitte mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua anhängen? Diese findest du unter: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

Ich bekomme die Meldung:
*Hochladen fehlgeschlagen: Die Dateierweiterung war fehlerhaft oder nicht zulässig.*


ich hab mal die endung auf doc angeändert.
Die Datei haißt also nun ---> BLASCProfiler.lua.doc

Und nun gings. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Regnor (22. November 2005)

Sodan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bekomme die Meldung:
> *Hochladen fehlgeschlagen: Die Dateierweiterung war fehlerhaft oder nicht zulässig.*
> ich hab mal die endung auf doc angeändert.
> Die Datei haißt also nun ---> BLASCProfiler.lua.doc
> ...



Wie es aussieht ist der Char nicht in der LUA, kannst du mal versuchen den Char einzuloggen, prüfe davor bitte ob der BLASCProfiler aktiv ist. Lass dann deine Daten mit dem Herold abgleichen.


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

Regnor schrieb:
			
		

> Wie es aussieht ist der Char nicht in der LUA, kannst du mal versuchen den Char einzuloggen, prüfe davor bitte ob der BLASCProfiler aktiv ist. Lass dann deine Daten mit dem Herold abgleichen.
> [post="104310"][/post]​


Hab ich, ich hab extra gestern noch mal alle meine 6 Chars gezoggt.
Hab sogar einen Manuellenupload gemacht.
Blasc rechts klick "Daten an Herold übertragen " hab ich auch gemacht.

Vieleicht Blasc im Ordner löschen, und neu installieren ?


----------



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Also in der LUA ist folgedner Char => Warhammer. Befindet sich der Char Roran auf dem selben Account? Notfalls kannst du BLASC auch mal deinstallieren und neu herunterladen, wobei das eigentlich nicht nötlig sein sollte wenn du die neueste Version verwendest.

Wie gesagt, Daten werden erst erfasst wenn du den BLASCProfiler unter Addons aktiv hast, dich komplett mit dem jeweiligen Char ist Spiel einloggst und WoW korrekt beendest (Kein Task beenden o.ä.). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

Alle 6 sind auf dem gleichen server,
und ein char ist nicht mal in der liste ( Roran und noch einer ).

Ich hab mal Blasc gelöscht und neu installiert, immer noch das gleiche.
Vieleicht die *.lua löschen, das er die Daten neu einlesen muß ?

BLASCProfiler ist unter Addons aktiv, ich starte WOW mit Blasc
und beende WOW ganz normal mit Beenden.


----------



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Auf dem gleichen Server ok, aber auch auf dem gleichen Account? Du kannst gern mal die BLASCProfiler.lua unter World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\  löschen, diese wird ja automatisch erstellt. Falls du mehere Accounts verwendest, schau mal in der Konfiguration von BLASC unter Anzeigeoptionen welches Profil du ausgewählt hast.


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem gleichen Server ok, aber auch auf dem gleichen Account?


Ja, ich bin der einzige Nutzer, und nur 1 Account auf dem PC.



			
				B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Falls du mehere Accounts verwendest, schau mal in der Konfiguration von BLASC unter Anzeigeoptionen welches Profil du ausgewählt hast.
> [post="104322"][/post]​


Der ausgewählt ist, ist mein Account, auf dem alle meine Chars sind.


----------



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Hmm also sehr merkwürdig dein Problem, kannst du mal BLASC im Debug Modus starten (Verknüpfung findest du im Startmenu) und dann WoW ganz  normal starten, ins Spiel einloggen, einen Char auswählen und die Welt damit betreten. Dann WoW wie gewohnt beenden und uns anschließend hier die debug.txt anhängen, diese findest du im BLASC Ordner. Tut mir leid für den Aufwand, aber wir wollen ja dein Problem rausfinden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

Schau dir das mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/EDIT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datei ist angehängt


----------



## B3N (22. November 2005)

Oha - nun hats ja funktioniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Oha - nun hats ja funktioniert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Fast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ein Char ist in der Liste immer noch nicht drin,
kanns sein, das der nun kommt,
wenn sich was an der Ausrüstung ändert ?


----------



## Roran (22. November 2005)

Nun ist alles OK 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Margus (25. November 2005)

»Card«


----------



## Margus (25. November 2005)

http://black-legion.info/cards/Alexstrasza/Margus-5.jpg


----------



## Margus (25. November 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elcid (10. Dezember 2005)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (10. Dezember 2005)

is das jetz hier die teststrecke für den link? ^^


----------



## Patrice (10. Dezember 2005)

kA

Vielleicht Suchen die auch nur den Ausgang  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (10. Dezember 2005)

ausgang? meist gegenüber vom eingang ->
einfach weiterrennen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (14. Dezember 2005)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Durch das Ungleichgewicht, welches nun zum Vorteil der Allianz entsteht, werden wir in nächster Zeit noch weitere, von uns entwickelte Visitenkarten nachreichen.



ich hoffe ihr denkt jetz ma an die ud's mit ihrem falschen banner  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +nerv+


----------



## Jandil (21. Dezember 2005)

ne gute arbeit von euch


----------



## DJK (8. Januar 2006)

Hiho,

bei mir funzt das Ally-Bild No. 5 net...
Hoffe mir kann wer weiterhelfen, da ich die Bild nehmen wollte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hephaistos (12. Januar 2006)

APPLAUS AN DAS DESIGNER-TEAM!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://black-legion.info/cards/Antonidas/Hephaistos-3.jpg


----------



## Orilles (24. Januar 2006)

hi,
ich würde gerne wissen, ob man euch noch vorschläge für visitenkarten schicken kann. ich habe hier verschiedene beiträge gelesen über wünsche, dass es mehr geben sollte. Gibt es einen weiteren wettbewerb? oder vielleicht die möglichkeit seine eigenen dirket hochzuladen?

gruss
orilles


----------



## B3N (24. Januar 2006)

Einen weiteren Wettbewerb wird es nicht geben, zumindest ist keiner geplant. Vorschläge kannst du uns aber weiterhin senden. Am besten an b3n@blasc.de


----------



## Oowned (29. Januar 2006)

hi...

ich hab mal ne frage^^

ich kann ich die gleich visiten karte wie Nyana bekommen ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das is sie.. hätte gerne die gleiche... ist die die mir bis jetzt von allen die ich gesehen habe am besten gefallen hat.. nichts gegen die anderen aber die ist halt mein persönlicher favorit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viridia (30. Januar 2006)

wow also das neue Signaturbild hat mich schwer beeindruckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
erstmal für meine NE-Priesterin genommen

siehe: http://blasc.de/cards/Nefarian/Viridia-7.jpg

richtig geiler luxus wärs fänd ich wenn man die Haarfarbe noch ändern könnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (weiss) dann würds bei mir zumindestens passen (bis auf das equip noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
weiss aber nicht ob sowas technisch einfach möglich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder ob ihr die einfach per programm ändern könntet? oder müsstet ihr dafür theo. den Char nochma in der Pose nur mit anderer haarfarbe haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

? Wäre sowas möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

Auch wenns nicht möglich ist großes Dankeschön für den Service (blasc profile & Signatur etc.) und die Arbeit die ihr euch macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (30. Januar 2006)

Oowned schrieb:
			
		

> hi...
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage^^
> 
> ...


Mir gefällt die auch sehr gut. Allerdings hat die Nyana für sich ganz allein erstellt. (Ein Privileg unserer Gildenleitung, sowie der Sig-Wettbewerb-Teilnehmern. *hust* *hust* @ B3n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Ich kann Nyana zwar mal fragen, aber ich bezweifle, dass er die freigibt.


----------



## Murasama (31. Januar 2006)

Testing


----------



## Oowned (31. Januar 2006)

danke Crowley =)

achja Rookie ?^^ weist du eigntlich das es in holland nen coffeshop gibt der so heist ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (31. Januar 2006)

Oowned schrieb:
			
		

> achja Rookie ?^^ weist du eigntlich das es in holland nen coffeshop gibt der so heist ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich bezweifle, dass es da einen Zusammenhang gibt. Rookie kommt aus dem englischen und heißt soviel wie Neuling oder Rekrut. Bei dem Coffeeshop ist es vermutlich eher als Wortspiel mit dem niederländischen rook (=Rauch) gedacht.


----------



## Rookie (31. Januar 2006)

exakt ich habs im sinne von "neuling" gewählt =)


----------



## Oowned (3. Februar 2006)

was is jetzt eigentlich mit der visitenkarte ? bekomm ich die jetzt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (3. Februar 2006)

Viridia schrieb:
			
		

> richtig geiler luxus wärs fänd ich wenn man die Haarfarbe noch ändern könnt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das bringt mich auf ne idee:
ist es möglich das aktuelle charbild von char-ladebildschirm als mini in der sig angezeigt zu bekommen?
technisch nicht möglich? zuviel speicher kapazität benötigt? zu großer datentransfer?


----------



## Shad0w (4. Februar 2006)

Zu viel aufwand und ich denke auchnoch technisch nicht möglich.

Ein UI Mod kann wohl zu der Zeit noch nicht eingreifen, heisst das eine BLASC.exe da in WoW eingreiffen müsste -> Accountsperre..


----------



## Rookie (4. Februar 2006)

dankö ^^


----------



## Montse (9. Februar 2006)

Joo   die NE Priesterin is richtig geil    die sieht auch fast so aus wie meine kleine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emilly (9. Februar 2006)

Frage:

Wollte die unglaublich klasse gemachte Visitenkarte als Signatur in einem anderen Forum benutzen, dochleider wird sie nicht geladen. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Was muss der Admin (mein Mann) dabei beachten um solge Signaturen frei zu schalten?


----------



## Shad0w (9. Februar 2006)

Emilly schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> 
> Wollte die unglaublich klasse gemachte Visitenkarte als Signatur in einem anderen Forum benutzen, dochleider wird sie nicht geladen. Hat das einen bestimmten Grund? Was muss der Admin (mein Mann) dabei beachten um solge Signaturen frei zu schalten?
> [post="108857"][/post]​



Geb mal bitte genauere Informationen an. Welche Boardsoftware verwendet ihr ? (link..)
Ansonsten check nochmal ob du vielleicht beim Signatur erstellen nicht einen Haken in ein Kästchen hast "Keine Bilder darstellen" oder sowas. Ist bei vielen Boardsoftwaren so!


----------



## Sirlanzelot (11. Februar 2006)

Testing


----------



## Sirlanzelot (11. Februar 2006)

Hat nich funktioniert  kann mir einer helfen ich kenn mich damit nicht aus


----------



## Sirlanzelot (11. Februar 2006)

Test 2


----------



## Patrice (11. Februar 2006)

[.img] [./img]



und da deinen link rein

(natürlich ohne den 2 Punkten)


----------



## Sirlanzelot (12. Februar 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> [.img] [./img]
> und da deinen link rein
> 
> (natürlich ohne den 2 Punkten)
> [post="108938"][/post]​





Also neuer versuch  danke erstmal  bin gespant obs nun funkt


----------



## Crowley (12. Februar 2006)

Am einfachsten ist es, wenn du auf deine Charakterseite schaust, und dir dort unten den BBCode rauskopierst: http://www.blasc.de/?c=84134&tab=4


----------



## Deathline (13. Februar 2006)

test


----------



## Sirlanzelot (14. Februar 2006)

Mal sehen obs nu stimmt^^


----------



## Sour (14. Februar 2006)

test2


----------



## Rookie (14. Februar 2006)

ihr braucht hier nicht eure testversuche reinschreiben, postet was dem thema entsprechendes...
wenn die sig falsch angezeigt wird, schreibt sie im profil um,
sobald ihrs richtig gemacht habt wird die sig auch in euren bereits geposteten sig's korrigiert und ihr seht ob ihrs richtig gemacht habt...


----------



## Crowley (14. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub der Zug ist abgefahren, Rookie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von mir aus kann der Thread ruhig zum Testen benutzt werden.


----------



## Rookie (14. Februar 2006)

ja aber dann macht doch bitte nen "test"-thread auf... ich warte noch immer auf antworten bezüglich des visitenkarten-wettbewerbs...
insbesondere von b3n der selbst meine pm net beantwortet hat, was nich grad üblich für ihn is...
und dann is natürlich die freude groß wenn hier was neues drin steht,
und die enttäuschung umso größer wenns nur son test is...


----------



## Murasama (15. Februar 2006)

Sorry wenns schon paar mal angesprochen wurde... ich hab nach der dritten seite aufgehört zu lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Idee mit den Visitenkarten is genial, aber ich würde mich über mehr Motive freuen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rookie (15. Februar 2006)

genau meine meinung,
ich mein die gewinner stehn fest aber ich versteh nicht warum nicht einfach alle karten genutzt werden?
ich mein großere auswahl, großere vielfalt, es ist für mehr leute was dabei...
in euren augen mögen die einen ganz klar gewonnen haben,
aber es gibt menschen mit anderen geschmäckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denen ihr bestimmt ne freude machen würdet...


----------



## Venceramos (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

also meine Visitenkarte bleibt immer noch auf Level 34 stehen. Es wird nichts aktualisiert. Mittlerweile bin ich Level 41... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab auch schon manuellen Upload probiert, aber nix geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (16. Februar 2006)

Venceramos schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> also meine Visitenkarte bleibt immer noch auf Level 34 stehen. Es wird nichts aktualisiert. Mittlerweile bin ich Level 41...
> 
> ...




Also bei mir bist du 41


----------



## Venceramos (17. Februar 2006)

Patrice schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir bist du 41
> [post="109193"][/post]​




Ja jetzt *g* Warum auch immer so plötzlich ^^


----------



## Shad0w (17. Februar 2006)

cache leeren wenn die visitenkarte stehenbleibt !


----------



## Blutdurst (27. Februar 2006)

Templates sind toll, aber geht da nichts mit der Schrift zu machen?


----------



## Nogard (1. März 2006)

da man in vielen foren nur 1 bild als signatur machen darf hatte ich vor eine all-in-one signatur zu machen^^

also nich alles als einzelne pics sondern in einem


dafür bräucht ich aber "zugang" zu den char daten ^^

könnte man diese genauso wie bei guilds als xml/php include machen?


Wäre cool wenn ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Nogard


----------



## Fundixi (23. März 2006)

Der Schurke sieht ein bischen LOW aus ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nogard (23. März 2006)

Fals du diesen hier meinst...
das is nur ein... Char für 15min gewesen xD

Wollte mal gucken wie Orgrima aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieser hier ist mein Main Char

Zwar auhc noch nich besonders high aber wenn man einige weeks kein inet hat is lvln schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




____________________

wie sieht das jetz eigentlich aus...?
kann man die char daten per xml oder so bekommen? oO


MfG Nogard


----------



## Justus Jonas (24. März 2006)

Hallo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibt es eine Übersicht, wo alle verfügbaren Karten gesammelt sind ? Die im ersten Beitrag sind doch nicht alle, oder ?

Gruß
JJ


----------



## Crowley (25. März 2006)

Justus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klick einfach in unserer DB bei einem beliebigen Horde- oder Allianz-Char deiner Wahl auf "Visitenkarten". Dort sind dann alle momentan verfügbaren Motive angezeigt.
Die Auswahl werden wir in Zukunft natürlich auch noch erweitern, insbesondere da die Horede immer etwas in der Zahl der Motive zurückliegt.


----------



## Rookie (25. März 2006)

da b3n mir net auf die pm antwortet (bestimmt wieder übersehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):
wie siehts mit den restlichen karten des wettbewerbs aus? einige davon waren ja noch verwertbar... b3n meinte er würde das bei euch noma ansprechen...
ihr sagt ihr wollt neue karten einbauen, nun, da habt ihr welche, warum nutzt ihr sie nicht?


----------



## Süssemaus (29. März 2006)

Es wäre klasse, wenn es einige Allianz Visitenkarten auch mit Gnomen (weibliche) geben könnte.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rehain (31. März 2006)

hi,


sach mal ich check des ned was tut man da gib mal die adresse wo ich die visitenkarte machn kann und was installieren ???????? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patrice (31. März 2006)

www.blasc.de

1) Programm downloaden
2) Programm nach belieben einstellen
3) Einloggen ins Spiel
4) Ausloggen (Regulär, nicht strg+esc)
5) Profiler lädt Daten, und du kannst Visitenkarte machen

Easy oda?


----------



## Rookie (31. März 2006)

es leben die FAQ...
nu will ick aber ma ne antwort.
wollen die herren admins/mods sich nicht zu dem thema "recycling der wettbewerbskarten" äußern, oder überlest ihr mich einfach?

PS: anscheinend lädt er die 
	
	



```
http://blasc.de/cards/Alexstrasza/Douce-7.jpg
```
 nichtmehr...


----------



## Rehain (1. April 2006)

hi,

@patrice

sach mal was instaliren ??????????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich check das ned



Rehain


----------



## Patrice (1. April 2006)

ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg...BLASC_Setup.exe

DateinameLASC_Setup.exe (Webinstaller)
Größe:129 kB
Spracheeutsch / Englisch
OS:Windows 9x,2000,XP


das hier


----------



## Rehain (1. April 2006)

hi,



ok hab ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und wie einstellen dann sagt der herold daten gespeichert usw wie gehts da weiter ???

Rehain


----------



## Crowley (5. April 2006)

Jetzt suchst du dir hier ein Motiv aus und kannst dir dann unten den Foren-Code rauskopieren:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=183439&tab=4


----------



## Urbs (6. April 2006)

Milbert schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Auch sind manche Foren in der Höhe auf 80 oder 100 Pixel beschränkt - da is man dann mit den 120 Pixeln der bisherigen Visitenkarten aufgeschmissen... [...]


Das Posting ist zwar schon ein bischen älter, aber ich konnte keine Antwort auf seine Frage entdecken. Bei uns im Forum ist das nämlich genauso -- Signaturbilder sind auf 100 Pixel maximal beschränkt. Daher würde ich gerne wissen ob diesbezüglich etwas in Planung ist...

Danke & Gruss, Urbs


----------



## Breacca (10. April 2006)

tjoa...
wollte das jetzt auch mal angehen, aber leider gibt es da keinen download mehr?

meldung: das dokument enthält keine daten...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buze (14. April 2006)

test


----------



## Hawkmoon (27. April 2006)

Buze schrieb:
			
		

> test
> [post="111240"][/post]​



Hmm... funzt bei mir nicht. Krieg nicht mal die Bilder angezeigt, nur "user posted image"
Will ich die Grafik nochmal anzeigen lassen, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:

The server has not found anything matching the Request-URI. No indication is given of whether the condition is temporary or permanent.


----------



## Crowley (28. April 2006)

Hawkmoon schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm... funzt bei mir nicht. Krieg nicht mal die Bilder angezeigt, nur "user posted image"
> Will ich die Grafik nochmal anzeigen lassen, erscheint folgende Fehlermeldung:
> 
> The server has not found anything matching the Request-URI. No indication is given of whether the condition is temporary or permanent.
> [post="111610"][/post]​



Ich hab jetzt Buzes Signatur mal angepasst, die URL war nicht ganz korrekt, Am besten ist es, wenn man die URLs direkt von seiner Charakterseite kopiert. Das neue System ist da leider etwas empfindlicher als das alte.


----------



## kamikaze-ente (28. April 2006)

Also mein Problem hat sich mit Cache leeren und/oder Grafiken neu laden nicht gelöst...

Wenn man auf meine beiden Mainchars schaut
- Alerija auf Nozdormu und
- Joycey auf Nozdormu,

kann ich zwar Visitenkarten anwählen. Doch wechseln ständig die Level, die auf ihnen angezeigt werden, einmal der aktuelle, dann wieder 3 Level weniger bei der Schurkin. Bei der Priesterin dagegen habe ich einmal Feldwebel, dann wieder den aktuellen Fähnrich als Rang...

Bei beiden Chars werden oft auch die Berufe nicht anzeigt.

Woran liegt das?

Grüssle


----------



## Drace (28. April 2006)

hi leute 

also is echt komisch bei mir klappt es nicht er findet die seite nicht schickt mich ständi auf diese seite 

http://search.msn.de/results.aspx?srch=105...jpg%5b%2fimg%5d

was kann ich machen das es klappt

Mfg Drace


----------



## Lepra (29. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab das Problem, dass bei verschiedenen Visitenkarten  nicht das korrekte Char-Level angezeigt wird, bei einigen gehts allerdings.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo kann da der Fehler sein?

Danke für eine Antwort oder Behebung des Problems.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meggis (2. Mai 2006)

Wieso steht in meiner Karte noch die alte Gilde, obwohl ich eben alles neu hochgeladen habe???

http://www.blasc.de/index.php?c=245566&tab=1

Kann das an eurem Server oder was auch immer liegen? Das das nicht aktualisiert wird?


----------



## Foet (4. Mai 2006)

Wieso funktionieren bei mir die Visitenkarten nicht richtig
Es wird einen total veraltete Gilde angezeigt.
Bin in der Gilde Sedius und dann guckt mal das bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rohan (4. Mai 2006)

Ich wollte gestern eine Gurke kaufen, aber der Verkäufer hat mir eine Möhre gegeben.

Kann ich die jetzt umtauschen?


Wobei... ich geb sie Gardi... der mag Möhrchen!





...huch fc...


----------



## Wauzy (4. Mai 2006)

Hi,

ist doch alles in Ordnung. Drück mal STRG und F5 Es scheint so, als wäre der Providercache oder dein Chache noch mit dem alten Bild gefüttert.

Gruß Wauzy


----------



## Patrice (4. Mai 2006)

Foet schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso funktionieren bei mir die Visitenkarten nicht richtig
> Es wird einen total veraltete Gilde angezeigt.
> Bin in der Gilde Sedius und dann guckt mal das bild
> 
> ...



Also bei mir wird Sedius angezeigt..


----------



## theroninwins (6. Mai 2006)

Dumme Frage aber wie bekomme ich das hin das ich diese Visitenkarten sehe?? Hab mich zwar registriert aber was nun??


----------



## Rookie (6. Mai 2006)

Es lebe die Suchfunktion


----------



## folti (12. Mai 2006)

ich sprechs hier nochmal an, weils in nem anderen thread untergegangen ist:

ich hätte gerne etwas kompaktere signaturen alá xfire oä

also sigs die eine geringere höhe haben, damit diese nicht die überssichtlichkeit in foren beeinträchtigen...

ihr würdet außerdem einiges an traffic sparen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (12. Mai 2006)

folti schrieb:


> ich sprechs hier nochmal an, weils in nem anderen thread untergegangen ist:
> 
> ich hätte gerne etwas kompaktere signaturen alá xfire oä
> 
> ...




Eine kleinere Version von Vistenkarten haben wir schon im Kopf quasi, ein genaues Datum zur Fertigstellung kann ich dir im Moment allerdings nicht nennen. Im Moment stehen einfach noch Dinge an die eine wesentlich höhere Priorität haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ragnaroek (31. Mai 2006)

Sind den auch Avatare geplant. Stell sie mir so 80x80, 5kb groß vor; was dem gängigen phpBB-Standart entsprechen würde. Als angezeigte informationen würde ja der Name, Level und eventuell Gilde in Verbindung mit einem netten Volk/Klassen Pic reichen.


----------



## B3N (31. Mai 2006)

Hallo ragnaroek,

auch über Avatare haben wir uns schonmal Gedanken gemacht, genauere Informationen hab ich aktuell aber keine. Wenn das ganze in greifbare Nähe rückt, werden wir euch natürlich auf dem laufenden halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thôr1 (31. Mai 2006)

Echt cool die Banner! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yakushi (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch diese tollen Visis für mich endeckt, leider kann ich sie nicht nutzen und ich weis nicht warum^^

Wenn ich die Adresse in unserem Forum unter Signatur eintrage, passeirt da garnichts. Die frage ist nun ob ich irgendeine eintsellung in unserem Forum nicht beachtet habe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://black-legion.info/cards/Frostmourne/Yakushi-6.jpg

Es wird nur "IPB Bild" angezeigt und wie ich sehe geht es hier im Forum auch nicht^^

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Ich denke das ist ne Kleinigkeit, die ich nicht beachte, aber ich komme nicht daruf.

Danke euch im voraus

Gruß

Yakushi




Habs gefunden und die adresse einfach von der Charakterliste kopiert, passt einwandfrei!!^^
Gruß
Yakushi


----------



## Cerrillio (14. Juni 2006)

Hi leider bin ich in solchen dingen sehr unwissent was muss ich genau machen damit meine Visitenkarte bei euch und auf  Gildenseiten angezeigt werden


----------



## Krummfuss (18. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theoi (18. Juni 2006)

Habe ein Problem:

Die Visitenkarte daten nicht up!

Eine ist auf dem aktuellen stand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die anderen sind alle irgendwo stecken geblieben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab das ganze von 2 rechnern aus probiert, und kommt zum gleichen resultat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls die doch jemand richtig dargestellt kriegt, dann bitte bescheid sagen, dann muß wohl bei mir was sein! (obwohl ich schon jeden chache geleert hab...)


----------



## Bogentod (18. Juni 2006)

Theoi schrieb:


> Habe ein Problem:
> 
> Die Visitenkarte daten nicht up!
> 
> ...



Also nach drücken durch STRG+F5 haben bei mir alle Karten das selbe angezeigt. Das Problem tritt sehr häufig auf und wurde auch schon ein paar mal beantwortet.

MfG Bogentod


----------



## Theoi (19. Juni 2006)

ok, immerhin weis ich das das problem bei mir ligt.

sache ist nur das ich wie ich schon gesagt habe das von 2 pcs aus getestet habe, wobe der 2. noch nie auf blasc.de war --> sicher nix im cache

und reloadet hab ich auch schon wie ein wahnsiniger. Werd mich mal über den server her machen, und das da suchen.

auf jeden fall thx für den hinweis das du es richtig dargestellt bekommst, schliest wieder eine fehlerquelle aus


----------



## Körperblitz (20. Juni 2006)

Ich bin seit heute hier angemeldet und möchte so ne Grafik bei uns im Forum in der Signatur, aber irgendwie funktioniert die nicht!
Hier mal das was ich reinkopiert habe in die signatur



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tlcommander (21. Juni 2006)

rischtisch


----------



## Alvarin (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

habe eben den BLASC client installiert. Drei Anmerkungen:

1.) ich weiss nicht warum, aber beim Upload meiner Daten wurde ich zur Frau gemacht (auf meiner Visitenkarte steht HexenmeisterIN)....  die schnellste Geschlechtsumwandlung der Welt, hut ab  :tongue: 

2.) Wenn ich den BLASC client so knfiguriert habe, dass er den WOW client starten soll, und wechsle dann von WOW auf den Desktop um eine Einstellung im BLASC clent zu ändern, startet er mir den WOW client gleich noch mal, sobald ich meine Änderungen mit OK bestätigt habe.

3.) Der automatische Upload funktioniert nicht, aber mit der manuellen Upload Funktion von der BLASC Webseite geht's.

Gruss

Alvarin (Arthas)


----------



## Fundixi (24. Juni 2006)

Eigene Visitenkarten wären was feines ... zumindestens das Bild.
Gibt es da schon Überlegungen zu ?


----------



## Jinly (30. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frozen Faith (11. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde mir die neuen bildchen der Visicards auch gern anschaun denn bestimmt sehn die klasse aus, aber...
mir weden keine bilder angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das einzige was ich seh sind kästchen mit nem roten X ...
Komischerweise seh ich aber nur diese bilder nicht und andere signaturen und co schon Oo
Kann mir einer weiterhelfen und sagen woran es liegen könnte?
Wäre nett thx 
mfG
Faith

PS (edit) : Gibts auch nen nettes bildchen mit ner Mensch-Magierin drauf?


----------



## icomeinpeace (19. Juli 2006)

Ich habe leider auch einen netten Bug. Bei mir werde ndie Berufe nur sporadisch angezeit und verschwinden auch öfters mal. Wenn ich dann eine neue Grafik auswähle, mit der sie angezeigt werden, verschwinden sie nach einigen Tagen auch wieder.... :/


----------



## Roran (19. Juli 2006)

icomeinpeace schrieb:


> Ich habe leider auch einen netten Bug. Bei mir werde ndie Berufe nur sporadisch angezeit und verschwinden auch öfters mal. Wenn ich dann eine neue Grafik auswähle, mit der sie angezeigt werden, verschwinden sie nach einigen Tagen auch wieder.... :/


Fast euch noch etwas in Geduld,
das Problem ist bekannt meines wissens,
und BLASC steht kurz vor dem Serverumzug mit neuem Portal,
wann genau das vollzogen ist, kann ich nicht sagen,
kann aber nicht mehr lange dauern.

Dann sind einige Problem aufeinmal erledigt,
und sind nicht mehr da.


----------



## Kaldebaran (19. Juli 2006)

Hi!

Ich würde mir ja auch gerne eine Visitenkarte erstellen, doch leider wird mein Char nicht in der Liste aufgeführt. ich habe das Programm von Blasc installiert den Herold abgeglichen und trotzdem finde ich werde meine Gilde noch meinen Char Kaldebaran. Was mache ich falsch?

BITTE HILFE!!!!


----------



## Roran (19. Juli 2006)

Kaldebaran schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich würde mir ja auch gerne eine Visitenkarte erstellen, doch leider wird mein Char nicht in der Liste aufgeführt. ich habe das Programm von Blasc installiert den Herold abgeglichen und trotzdem finde ich werde meine Gilde noch meinen Char Kaldebaran. Was mache ich falsch?
> 
> BITTE HILFE!!!!


Poste mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua bitte,
diese findest du im: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Kaldebaran (19. Juli 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Poste mal deine BLASCProfiler.lua bitte,
> diese findest du im: World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


Ok, ich kenne mich nicht aus! Ich kann den Ordner nicht öffnen um dir den Inhalt zu posten!


----------



## Urbs (19. Juli 2006)

Kaldebaran schrieb:


> Ok, ich kenne mich nicht aus! Ich kann den Ordner nicht öffnen um dir den Inhalt zu posten!


Weißt Du wo auf dem Rechner Du WoW installiert hast? Das ist der oben angesprochene Pfad, da fehlt natürlich vornedran nochwas.
Du weißt wie Dein Account-Name heißt mit dem Du Dich in WoW anmeldest? Dann kannst Du in dem obigen Pfad "<accountname>" genau durch den ersetzen.


----------



## Kaldebaran (20. Juli 2006)

Urbs schrieb:


> Weißt Du wo auf dem Rechner Du WoW installiert hast? Das ist der oben angesprochene Pfad, da fehlt natürlich vornedran nochwas.
> Du weißt wie Dein Account-Name heißt mit dem Du Dich in WoW anmeldest? Dann kannst Du in dem obigen Pfad "<accountname>" genau durch den ersetzen.


Danke!!
Direkt nach meinem letzten Eintrag hier habe ich noch einmal nach meinem Namen gesucht und plötzlich auch gefunden. Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten auf mein Fragen. Ich muss jetzt nur noch meine Berufe in die Karte bekommen und diese dann schnellstens ausprobieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkman.Hunter (9. August 2006)

bei mir funktioniert es nicht bekomme keine visitenkarte angezeigt.


----------



## Roran (9. August 2006)

Du mußt das nur richtig eintragen, dann geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




```
[url=http://blasc.de/?c=502624][img]http://blasc.de/cards/Dun_Morogh/Darkman-3.jpg[/img][/url]
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkman.Hunter (11. August 2006)

Danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## Avalanche (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe auch das Problem, dass seit Wochen meine Visitenkarten nicht mehr aktualisiert werden, mittlerweile ist auf fast jedem der Motive ein anderer Level meines Charakters, jedoch auf keinem der aktuelle! Aktualisieren der Seite hilft nicht, weiß jemand, wie das Problem zu beheben ist? Habe das Forum nach einer Antwort durchforstet, jedoch nichts gefunden...


----------



## Nathanaehl (15. August 2006)

Kann mich da meinem Vorredner leider nur anschließen.... Das Problem ist mir persönlich allerdings erst vor ca. einer Woche zum ersten Mal begegnet - was etwa mit dem Zeitpunkt meines letzten BLASC Profiler Updates zusammenfällt, wenn ich mich nicht täusche....

Wärend das Update des Profils an sich perfekt funktioniert, tut sich bei den Visitenkarten gar nichts mehr. Nachvollziehbar übrigens von diversen Rechnern, Netzwerken und Standorten aus. Ein Cache Problem ist meiner Ansicht nach also auszuschließen - wie auch von anderen Usern schon berichtet.

Um das Problem mal zu verdeutlichen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterschiedliche Stände, wie man sieht...

Doch keiner stimmt mit der Realität überein, wie sich am Profil erkennen lässt:

http://www.blasc.de/?c=330933&tab=1


Sicher, alles kein wirklich weltbewegendes Problem, aber ärgerlich, wenn man sich mal die Mühe gemacht hat, sich basierend auf besagten Visitenkarten eine nette Charakter-Übersicht zusammenzustricken (siehe auch Signatur): http://wow.wolverineweb.de


----------



## Atzerus (15. August 2006)

Guten Morgen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und zwar, ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Meine Visitenkarte hat sich nicht gändert über den
letztn lvl. Alle stehen auf 39 außer meine Lieblings Hintergrund.
Da stehen sogar noch meine Breufe als Experten, statt Fachmann wie ich bin.

So meine frage ist jetzt, ändert das sich automatisch die Tage oder muss
ich die visiten Karten dann immer wechseln pro Stuffe?

Das war auch schon alles...

Ich sag schon mal danke im Vorraus...


----------



## Ferak (16. August 2006)

die hat sich zusammen mit allen anderen noch nicht weiter verändert, obwohl ich inzwischen 50 bin...

wäre sehr nett wenn das jemand manuell aktualisieren könnte, oder was auch immer damit das wieder funktioniert. wäre ja sonst schade wenn man die schönen karten mangels aktualität nicht nutzwn könnte!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nathanaehl (16. August 2006)

was mir gerade noch aufgefallen ist:

bei einem meiner twinks, hatte ich - *bis gestern* - nur eine der visitenkarten genutzt. diese befindet sich noch auf dem alten stand. gestern habe ich dann, nachdem ich wieder einen level aufgestiegen bin, mal zum spass auch die anderen karten angeklickt und diese sind jetzt allesamt - oh wunder - auf dem aktuellen stand, nur die karte die zuvor mit der aktuellen version, seit dem server umzug oder whatever schon in benutzung war, ist noch auf ihrem stand.... der mechanismus scheint ansich also durchaus zu funktionieren, aber....

*wenn ich so darüber nachdenke:*

bei den visitenkarten handelt es sich doch letztendlich um automatisch generierte jpgs. die liegen auf dem (neuen) webserver in irgendeinem verzeichnis und werden normalerweise alle nase lang überschrieben. es scheint mir nun so zu sein, dass genau dieses überschreiben momentan fehlschlägt...

*an meinem beispiel:*

die visitenkarten, die ich noch nicht benutzt hatte, waren noch nicht generiert und konnten neu erzeugt werden. doch sobald dies - mit der aktuellen version und/oder auf dem neuen server - einmal getan ist, können diese nun bereits exisitierenden grafiken nicht überschrieben werden. sprich, es mangelt hier vielleicht lediglich an den korrekten zugriffsrechten.... einmal reinschreiben klappt, dann aber vorhandenes überschreiben geht in die hose...

*wie sieht´s aus leute, könnte an der theorie vielleicht was dran sein...?*


----------



## Holyvirgin (25. August 2006)

hiho,

seit dem umzug nun auf buffed.de funzen meine signatur bilder nicht mehr. ich kann zwar in der character ansicht (talente, ausrüstung, rezepte und schließlich visitenkarten)

die visitenkarten zeigt er jedoch nicht an, da dort noch blasc.de angegeben ist.

wann wird es da ca. ein neues update geben?


----------



## sponge (25. August 2006)

Ich will neue Visitenkarten Motive! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es wäre auch super wenn es eine "Slim" Variante geben würde die nicht so hoch wie die aktuellen Signaturen sind. Ist einfach netter da viele Leute natürlich die Karten als Sig einbauen aber dadurch alles sehr unübersichtlich wird.

Meine Vorschläge! Danke ^^


----------



## Bogey21 (27. August 2006)

hi leute

bei mir werdn die ipb bilder nich angezeigt
ich benutze opera oder auch ie 7.0
blasc is installiert
jetzt will ich wissn wie ich des einstelln kann dass die bilder angezeigt werdn

Mfg Ramynn
(char-name^^)


----------



## Crowley (27. August 2006)

@Holyvirgin: Hmm, also auf der Visitenkartenseite wird eigentlich schon überall www.buffed.de angezeigt. und mit dieser URL sollten die Karten eigentlich angezeigt werden. Wenns nicht klappt poste doch bitte mal die URL

@sponge: Gute Ideen, ich werds mal notieren. 

@Bogey: Welche Bilder meinst du jetzt?


----------



## Bogey21 (29. August 2006)

@crowley
ich meine die bilder die zur auswahl stehn für horde/allianz
die in deinem ersten beitrag
bei mir werdn die nich angezeigt
aber die bilder die dann in der signatur von anderen mitgliedern stehn die werdn bei mir dann wiederum angezeigt.....
kannst du mir vll da helfn?

Mfg Ramynn


----------



## Razariel (29. August 2006)

Also ich finde die Visitenkarten auch klasse - nur leider sind es so wenige und keine wirkliche abwechslung der Motive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crowley (29. August 2006)

Bogey21 schrieb:


> @crowley
> ich meine die bilder die zur auswahl stehn für horde/allianz
> die in deinem ersten beitrag
> bei mir werdn die nich angezeigt
> ...



In der Tat, der Ursprungsbeitrag war arg veraltet. Ich hab den mal aktualisiert.


----------



## Warf (30. August 2006)

Echt super. Gute Arbeit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackmortal (4. Oktober 2006)

leider funktioniert meine vkart auch nicht mehr.. kann mir da evtl. auch einer helfen?! habe schon längst 3 lvl gemacht aber auf der vkart steht immernoch das alte lvl aber im profil selbst ist alles okey...


----------



## Roran (4. Oktober 2006)

Blackmortal schrieb:


> leider funktioniert meine vkart auch nicht mehr.. kann mir da evtl. auch einer helfen?! habe schon längst 3 lvl gemacht aber auf der vkart steht immernoch das alte lvl aber im profil selbst ist alles okey...


Ein link zu deinem Char wäre hilfreich.

Aber lösch erst mal bitte deinen Browser Cache,
vieleicht liegts nur daran.


----------



## Turntablerocker (4. Oktober 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Ein link zu deinem Char wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Aber lösch erst mal bitte deinen Browser Cache,
> vieleicht liegts nur daran.



ne daran liegt es leider nicht... aber hier ist mal der link (sorry hatte ich vergesen)

http://www.buffed.de/?c=702184


----------



## Roran (4. Oktober 2006)

Stufe 36
Menschen-Hexenmeister
The Illuminati (Gildenmeister)
N/A (Rang 0)
Vek'lor

Stärke:	33
Beweglichkeit:	35
Ausdauer:	60
Intelligenz:	144
Willenskraft:	158
Rüstung:	404
Gesundheit:	948
Mana:	2689

Nahkampf:
Angriffskraft:	23
Schaden:	28 - 52
DPS:	28.4
Distanzangriff:
Angriffskraft:	50
Schaden:	50 - 78
DPS:	33.7


Da stimmt was mit den Visitenkarten in deinem Profil nicht bei BLASC.
Das muß sich ein Admin mal anschauen,
auf dem Webserver.

Die Visitenkarten haben verschiedene LvL.


----------



## *xyfer* (Gast) (4. Oktober 2006)

Moin,
ich hab genau das gleiche Problem. Hab meinen Browsercache schon geleert, hab allerdings überall verschiedene Level stehen ^^ !

Das Profil (http://www.buffed.de/?c=442382) ist aktuell und wird auch jedes Mal vernünftig geupdated. Die Visitenkarten zeigen allerdings mehrere unterschiedliche Lvl an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Keine Ahnung woran das liegt :/ !


----------



## Turntablerocker (5. Oktober 2006)

mir sind zusätzlich zu dem bekannten Problem seid heute alle rezptangaben usw. verschunden.


----------



## Rascal (5. Oktober 2006)

Hmm... hat eventuell mit den neuen Änderung betr. verlernten Berufen zu tun...

Versuch mal, dich einzuloggen und aktualisiere dann dein Profil...


----------



## Regnor (5. Oktober 2006)

Habs gerade an Crowley weitergeleitet,m er schaut nach dem Problem.

Gruß Regnor


----------



## Turntablerocker (5. Oktober 2006)

vielen dank für eure hilfe ich hoffe es klappt dann mal... 

DANKE!!!!!

(das mit dem ein und ausloggen hat leider nicht geklappt bzw. mit dem aktualisieren)


----------



## Lerun (8. Oktober 2006)

Ist was geplant damit die in flagRSP vergebenen Nachnamen auf der Visitenkarte und evtl. auch in der Datenbank angezeigt werden können?^^
Das fände ich Klasse.^^


----------



## Dropsy (8. Oktober 2006)

Ich persönlich würde es gut finden wenn es unterschiedlich große Signaturen (Visitenkarten) geben würde und auch mal neue Motive hinzukommen würden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (9. Oktober 2006)

Lerun schrieb:


> Ist was geplant damit die in flagRSP vergebenen Nachnamen auf der Visitenkarte und evtl. auch in der Datenbank angezeigt werden können?^^
> Das fände ich Klasse.^^


Kaum... Sonst will am ende jeder noc irgendwelche Infos zu irgendwelchen Addons...

Meine Meinung.

Mit den Motiven ist was geplant, um eigene Motive zu verwenden.

So Long
Rascal


----------



## Xenusu (10. Oktober 2006)

Wie schon viele hier geschrieben, ist mir das Problem auch aufgefallen.

Und zwar steht auf meiner "Lieblings"-Visitenkarte noch mein alter Gildenname drauf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




... in den anderen widerum ist alles OK. (sind halt nicht so passen für ein Troll)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Z.B.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre echt suupie, wenn ihr das in den Griff bekommen würdet.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn nicht, wäre ich auf für neue Visitenkarten offen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Rascal (10. Oktober 2006)

Wie schon viel hier geschrieben, solltest du erst mal den Cache leeren.

Es steht nämlich auf beiden Visitenkarten der selbe Gildenname drauf.


----------



## würschtle (5. November 2006)

wie kann ich des zeug runter laden und wie änder ich den scheiß bitte um link danke werd schon verrückt


----------



## Roran (5. November 2006)

würschtle schrieb:


> wie kann ich des zeug runter laden und wie änder ich den scheiß bitte um link danke werd schon verrückt



Wie Erstelle Ich Eine Visitenkarte <---- Lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## panik (6. November 2006)

Jo, mal was nettes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXMadexeXx (14. November 2006)

Hallo leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr nicht ein zwei neue grafiken für die visietenkarte machen könnt.

Denn die gefallen mir nicht, ich würde gerne welche mit Troll und Untoten drauf haben.

Wäre super wenn ihr da was machen könnt Schwarz Weiß wär auch ne Coole sache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (14. November 2006)

Sowas ist in Arbeit,
wann es soweit ist, ka.
Da müßte ein Admin was zu sagen, wie der Status ist.


----------



## Kami-sama (14. November 2006)

Servus.

ich habe ein interessanten Problem.

Habe mich heute morgen auf Stammeslederverarbeitung geskillt und kenne es eigentlich, das sich die Visitenkarte entsprechend ändert.

Das tut es auch bei allen außer bei meiner favorisierten Karte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei den anderen gehts ohne Probleme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cache ist bereits geleert worden. Also denke ich mal, das es daran nicht liegen kann.

Danke für eine Antwort im Voraus.


----------



## Rascal (14. November 2006)

Hallo Agonoize,

leider ein altbekanntes Problem... Das werden sich die Admins mal anschauen müssen... Ansonsten kannste leider im Moment nur warten...

So Long


----------



## Tajira (8. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Ich hab mir hier so einiges durchgelesen, aber keine Antwort zu meiner Frage gefunden.
Mag vielleicht simpel sein aber ich hab da keine Ahnung von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie kann ich die Karten in meiner Signatur nebeneinander machen?
Krieg die nur untereinander. In unserem Forum ist HTML ausgeschalten, nur BBCode erlaubt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (8. Dezember 2006)

Äh indem du die bb-codes einfach nebeneinander setzt? (alles auf einer linie)
etwa so:


```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969634][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Teldrassil/Tajira-7.jpg[/img][/url][url=http://www.buffed.de/?c=1969635][img]http://www.buffed.de/cards/Teldrassil/Alant-6.jpg[/img][/url]
```

ergibt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tajira (9. Dezember 2006)

Wusste ich doch das es ne einfache Lösung gibt, hatte die  nebeneinander aber vergessen das Leerzeichen zwischen den Links zu löschen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## Valkum (17. Dezember 2006)

Wie kann ich jetzt selber eine Visitenkarte erstellen wo dann trotzdem automatisch mein Level usw. erneuert wird?

Und am besten noch so das ich mienen eigenen Schrift style einbauen kann.


----------



## Rascal (18. Dezember 2006)

Naja ein bisschen HTML-Seiten parsen hier, ein bisschen PHP da...
http://ch2.php.net/manual/de/ref.image.php usw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, mal ernst. Also ohne dass du dich mit web-Programmierung auskennst kannst das knicken...


----------



## krakos (18. Dezember 2006)

Warum gibts keine mit Menschen -.- 2 nachtelfen, aber kein Mensch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Klick auf Motiv 1-5 kommen die neuen Motive


----------



## Rascal (20. Dezember 2006)

krakos schrieb:


> Warum gibts keine mit Menschen -.- 2 nachtelfen, aber kein Mensch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hmm meinste Sig's auf denen Menschen/Nachtelfen sichtbar sind?
'ne Sig mit dem Menschen-Banner gibts nämlich...



krakos schrieb:


> Bei Klick auf Motiv 1-5 kommen die neuen Motive


Tatsache! Müssen sich die Admins mal anschauen...


----------



## Amarthan (26. Dezember 2006)

ich würde es gerne mal ausprobieren, das mit den Visitenkarten! Doch leider ist Client nur für Windows ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (26. Dezember 2006)

Amarthan schrieb:


> ich würde es gerne mal ausprobieren, das mit den Visitenkarten! Doch leider ist Client nur für Windows ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


jBlascUploader - CharUpload für Linux, Mac & Windows...


----------



## Master of Darkness (16. Januar 2007)

ich hab blasc installiert und wollte mir ne visiten karte machen!(hab ich auch aber wenn ich die posten will dann steht da nur charackter nich gefunden!!!Woran liegts???Blasc profiler müsste ich auch haben! Marcel??


----------



## splen (18. Januar 2007)

"Kleiner" Fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Draenei werden Horde-Visitenkarten zur Auswahl angeboten. -.-


----------



## s4ms3milia (31. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Bei mir steht immer "Realm nicht gefunden" anstatt der Sig.

Spiele auf Festung der Stürme. Finde mein profile und so auch, klappt eigenltlich prima. Nur die sig funzt dann nicht..


----------



## Flapp (20. Februar 2007)

ich habe nen problem hoffe mal mir kann jamdn helfen ich habe es zwar geschafft meinen char anzeigen zu lassen in der sig aber ich möchte zb. noch einen meiner chars oder ander sachen da hin amchen doch imma kommt dann diese fehler meldung : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fehlermeldung:
Die von Dir gewählte Dateierweiterung ist ungültig. Überprüfe bitte Deine Eingabe.

egal was ich mache bitte helft mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (20. Februar 2007)

splen schrieb:


> "Kleiner" Fehler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es gibt keine reinen Draenei Karten.
Von da her auch keinen Fehler.



Flapp schrieb:


> Fehlermeldung:
> *Die von Dir gewählte Dateierweiterung ist ungültig. Überprüfe bitte Deine Eingabe.*
> 
> egal was ich mache bitte helft mir
> ...


Du hast doch schon selber die Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Flapp (21. Februar 2007)

hmm sehr hilfreich RORAN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie imma hatt mir leider  null gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was bedeutet das denn ich habs doch genau so gemacht wie bei ersten sig


----------



## Roran (22. Februar 2007)

Flapp schrieb:


> hmm sehr hilfreich RORAN
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann les Dir mal das durch das was Du geschrieben hast.
Du redest da nur von einer Dateierweiterung, aber nicht was Du da machen wolltest.

Das ist auch nicht hilfreich,
wenn Du ein Problem hast, dann sag auch um was es geht bitte, denn raten um was es geht ist nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## Flapp (22. Februar 2007)

ok sry Roran nit persöhnlich nehmen also ich möchte gerne meinen 2 char anzeigen lassen oder andere bilder wie zum beispiel die Userbars. ich hoffe mal jetzt kann mir wer helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

thx gez Flapp


----------



## Bellarouge (23. Februar 2007)

Visitenkarten funktionieren soweit bei mir nur die neuen Hintergründe für Burning Crusade aktualisieren sich nicht hier ein paar beispiele:

aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Burning Crusade:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## daLord (23. Februar 2007)

Also bei mir ist da alles ok:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vll solltest du mal wenn du auf dieser Seite bist ein paar mal Auf "Aktuelle Seite neu laden" in deinem Browser klicken um den Cache zu löschen.


----------



## DruiShadrya (23. Februar 2007)

Also ich weiss net....ich bin irgendiwe zu doof für die Visitenkarten...ich hätte so gern eine aber ich bliggs einfach net...

ich hab mir jetzt den crafter runtergeladen und der aktualisiert auch jedes mal....

aber ich find bei buffed meinen char net wenn ich shadrya eingeb....(ich spiel nen dudu auf dalvengyr) und in den einstellungen funzt auch nix....

vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch helfen...
zur not kann man sich zur erklärung ja auch mal im ts treffen...

ich war immer der meinung ich kenn mich aus mit pcs und so...aber ich glaub für die visitenkarte bin ich zu sehr frau.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DruiShadrya (23. Februar 2007)

berichtige habe den client und nicht den crafter runtergeladen


----------



## Captain Bratwurst (6. März 2007)

Es scheint ein Problem mit meinem Realm in Verbindung mit Visistenkarten zu geben. Ich spiele auf dem Realm "Kil'Jaeden". Blizzard scheint da irgendwann mal Mist gebaut zu haben, weshalb dieser Realm seit geraumer Zeit überall als "Kil'jaeden", also mit kleinem "J" eingetragen wird.
Dies führt dazu, das Visitenkarten von Chars dieses Realms so aussehen:
http://www.buffed.de/cards/Kil%27jaeden/Phoibe-2.jpg (sry, als Bild einfügen funzt nicht)

Könnt ihr bitte den Code ändern, damit auch Kil'jaeden funktioniert?


----------



## Giyani (10. März 2007)

also bei mir tritt das problem auf, dass ich im blasc-client überhaupt keine funktion namens 'visitenkarte' habe ?

und bei dem versuch die profile zu übertragen bekomme ich 'es wurden keine herold-daten gefunden'

nanu? weiss jmd mehr?


----------



## daLord (10. März 2007)

Sind dann bei dir in Wow unter Addons sowohl der BLASCrafter als auch der BLASCProfiler aktiviert? Außerdem gibt es im BLASC-Client auch keine "Visitenkarten"-Funktion. Die Visitenkarten gibts auf der buffed.de Seite. Ließ dir dafür am besten den ersten Post in dem anderen Sticky-Thread "Wie erstelle Ich eine Visitenkarte" durch.


----------



## TomStar (26. März 2007)

Es wäre aber schön, wenn es mal ein paar neue Motive geben würde, das Winterhauchfest ist ja nun auch schon wieder eine Weile vorbei.


----------



## Lungodan (29. März 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage.
Wie kriege ich es hin, dass 2 Visitenkarten nebeneinander sind? Kriege die immer nur untereinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: Jetzt gehts auf einmal, hat sich erledigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosiv (2. April 2007)

Also,

bei mir aktuallisiert sich die Visitenkarte mit meinem Lieblingshintergrund nicht, sondern nur die neuen von BC. Warum? Ich habe auch schon meinen Cache geleert, ohne Erfolg.

Liegt es evtl. am Server? Bin auf Dethecus, aber ich habe schon andere gesehen mit dem gleichen Hintergrund, bei denen es über 60 geht. :/

Hier der vergleich:

aktuell:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BC:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Es geht bei einigen Karten nicht. So 3-5 Stück sind davon betroffen, daß sie meine Einstellungen, bzw. meine aktuellen Daten einfach nicht übernehmen wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rosiv


----------



## Nachtmond (2. April 2007)

Rosiv schrieb:


> bei mir aktuallisiert sich die Visitenkarte mit meinem Lieblingshintergrund nicht, sondern nur die neuen von BC. Warum? Ich habe auch schon meinen Cache geleert, ohne Erfolg.


Ich hab das selbe Problem. Alle schon mal gewählten Motive bekommen kein Update.


----------



## Knochenjäger^ (2. April 2007)

Hidiho, ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich hab die Signatur bei einem aus meiner Gilde gesehn und wollte sie auch unbedingt haben naja dann hab ich alle getan wie das hier auf der Seite beschrieben ist (runterladen, installieren, etc.). Ich habe meinen Charakter in der Datenbank auch gefunden und mir einen Visitenkartenhintergrund ausgesucht und den dadurch entstandenen BBCode in die Signatur auf der Homepage von meiner Gilde (www.Sturmhaufen.de) eingefügt doch leider zeigt er mir nur einen weißen Kasten mit einem roten "X" an?! Was hab ich falsch gemacht?? Ich hab auch schon den Admin meiner Gilde gefragt und der meinte das es vll an dem Ä in Knochenjäger liegt!! Kann das sein?
Naja schon ma Danke

MfG Knochenjäger


----------



## Denknix (4. April 2007)

Habe das selbe Problem mit meinen Visitenkarten von meinen Chars auf Festung der Stürme sie aktualisieren sich nicht mehr und wenn ich den Visitenkarten code neu kopiere und den einfüge zum beispiel in mybuffed profil wird angezeigt Realm nicht verfügbar. Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Trixer (4. April 2007)

Bei mir findet der den charakter ers gar net
brauche unbedingt hilfe!!!


----------



## Terromnidus (4. April 2007)

Frage warum werden die Visitenkarten nicht mehr Aktualisiert????

Bei Mir wird weder die Stufe noch der Beruf richtig angezeigt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Link:

MfG
RainbowFoX


----------



## Ezildoror (5. April 2007)

Ich habe genau dasselber Problem ... hat eg bis vorgestern gefunzt  nur jetz nich mehr  ... komischerweise wird der Status im meinem Profil sowie in dieser visitenkarte aktualisiert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hat wirklich keiner eine Lösunf für das problem?


----------



## Rosiv (5. April 2007)

Das Problem besteht jetzt bei ALLEN Visitenkarten. KEINE aktuallisiert mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Rosiv


----------



## Ezildoror (5. April 2007)

so wolln wa jez ma gucken wie lang welche karte bracuh

BIN JETZ GENAU IN DIESEM MOMENT STUFE 21 *freu*^^ und hab die dateien übertragen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: jawoll jetz ists richtig ^^


----------



## Terromnidus (6. April 2007)

Also bei mir ändert sich die Visitenkarte seit .... ach keine Ahnung... funzt nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Rainbowfox, Stufe 38 Draenei-Schamane
Azshara

so stehts im Profil...

Ok bei mir ist es nun behoben. thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denknix (7. April 2007)

Aktualisierung hin oder her mich würde es mehr interessieren warum bei manchen Charakte nicht gefunden oder Realm nicht gefunden angezeigt wird! Weiß da jetzt jemand was genaueres? Eine Stellungnahme wäre auch mal nicht schlecht!


----------



## FeedTheMonkey (8. April 2007)

Hallo erstmal, also ich muss sagen finde eure Seite wirklich sehr gelungen und auch Eure Bemühungen der Community gegenüber. Vielen Lieben Dank und RESPEKT


----------



## Scrawler (8. April 2007)

bei mia klappt das net=( bin zu doof=)


----------



## don_andy (9. April 2007)

Rosiv schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht jetzt bei ALLEN Visitenkarten. KEINE aktuallisiert mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop!

Und ein wenig nervig ist das schon...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denknix (10. April 2007)

don_andy schrieb:


> Jop!
> 
> Und ein wenig nervig ist das schon...
> 
> ...



Naja warten wir mal weiter auf eine Antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elrohir91 (11. April 2007)

Also, bei mir wird das auch nicht aktualisiert. Immer, wenn ich WoW beende, steht da, dass die Daten übertrage werden, verändern tut sich aber nichts. Bei machen hier wurde es ja schon aktualisiert, aber bei mir seit dem 29.03 nicht mehr. Hier meine Karte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mittlerweile 36...

16:56 Edit: Dank diesem Post, den ich in einem anderen Thread gefunden hab, gehts wieder:
 "hallo!

geht mal alle in den blascordner und klickt auf blascloader.exe

ich hatte das selbe problem wie ihr (jedoch windows xp) und durch das startet dieser datei habe ich das problem behoben, chars werden wieder updatet.

mfg
targayen"


----------



## Dragonei (11. April 2007)

Trixer schrieb:


> Bei mir findet der den charakter ers gar net
> brauche unbedingt hilfe!!!



Wer dieses Problem hat dem kann ich vielleicht helfen!

Ich hatte das selbe problem und ich hab einfach Blasc komplett gelöscht und nochmal heruntergeladen! Dann gings 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ! Nicht aufregen wenns sofort nicht geht dauert manchmal so ne stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg Dragonei



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

